# political correctness hides the muslim truth



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/Commen ... 06_TB.html


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Look I'm sorry but a guy going nuts and driving into a group of people doesn't go from lunacy to terrorism just because he is an Arab.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

All terrorists are lunatics to begin with.He said he did it to avenge the deaths of muslims around the world.I would call that terrorism.MT,I seriously think you post comments like the one you just to argue, even if you knew someone was right you would still argue the point the person is trying to make.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

> All terrorists are lunatics to begin with.He said he did it to avenge the deaths of muslims around the world.I would call that terrorism.MT,I seriously think you post comments like the one you just to argue, even if you knew someone was right you would still argue the point the person is trying to make.


Exactly, he's a liberal.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

racer66 MT is a girl,95% sure correct me if I am wrong MT


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Ahw... ****. I skimmed the article and missed that, I checked it up, its true. I'll eat that crow, my mistake.

However, by the definition of the US Defense department, terrorism is "the unlawful use of -- or threatened use of -- force or violence against individuals or property to coerce or intimidate governments or societies, often to achieve political, religious, or ideological objectives", so it is in fact not terror, as he was not trying to coerce any government, at least not directly. I would call him a loon before a terrorist, but I see where you are coming from.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

MT Wrote:

Ahw... &$#*. I skimmed the article and missed that, I checked it up, its true. I'll eat that crow, my mistake.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I get the distinct feeling that was not a "one time mistake there."

I would guess it's common for you to just take info which supports what is already going in between your ears ... and as for the rest ... "truth be damned."

I see in your edited post how you conveniently ignore the term "societies" and stick with the word (government) that supports what is already going on between your ears. ... hard for me it imagine you so readily ignoring words you posted yourself to prove a point"


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Ahw... &$#*. I skimmed the article and missed that, I checked it up, its true. I'll eat that crow, my mistake.
> 
> However, by the definition of the US Defense department, terrorism is "the unlawful use of -- or threatened use of -- force or violence against individuals or property to coerce or intimidate governments or societies, often to achieve political, religious, or ideological objectives", so it is in fact not terror, as he was not trying to coerce any government, at least not directly. I would call him a loon before a terrorist, but I see where you are coming from.


MT your rhetoric is truly incredulous. Some days I think you are radical extreme, other days I think you are clearly challenged mentally. By your own definition from the DOD what he did is CLEARLY terroristic in nature, which is what the definition is about.

He used a vehicle (use of force and violence) against individuals in order to intimidate a society (UNC students and the surrounding community) to achieve a political and/or ideological objective (as stated by him that he was he was trying to kill the students to "avenge the deaths of Muslims around the world.")

What MORE of a clear definition could there EVER be! Does he need to say in exact words "I am doing this as a terroristic act against the pagan individuals in the United States to further my Muslim cause" in order for you to see the forest thru the trees?

MT I thought you were in college? Have you ever taken a terrorism class? You continually offer opinions on what you believe is terrorism, but I now believe you have no credible basis of experience to discuss the topic if you can't even understand that this is an OBVIOUS terrorist act!

GEESSSHHHHH! :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> He used a vehicle (use of force and violence) against individuals in order to intimidate a society (UNC students and the surrounding community) to achieve a political and/or ideological objective (as stated by him that he was he was trying to kill the students to "avenge the deaths of Muslims around the world.")


How do you know that his intent was to intimidate students? Seems to me he is just a whack job who was out for revenge. What exactly do you believe he was trying to intimidate them into doing? Leaving the campus?

PS: Try to keep this from getting personal. Slinging mud never helped anyone.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

> Quote:
> He used a vehicle (use of force and violence) against individuals in order to intimidate a society (UNC students and the surrounding community) to achieve a political and/or ideological objective (as stated by him that he was he was trying to kill the students to "avenge the deaths of Muslims around the world.")
> 
> How do you know that his intent was to intimidate students? Seems to me he is just a whack job who was out for revenge. What exactly do you believe he was trying to intimidate them into doing? Leaving the campus?


And yet he still tries to deny it. :bs: :bop:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> And yet he still tries to deny it.


What am I denying, exactly? I do believe I was stating an opinion.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Ahw... &$#*. I skimmed the article and missed that, I checked it up, its true. I'll eat that crow, my mistake.


Well, I don't want to see an improvement go unnoticed. I think you admitting you made a mistake is a big improvement. You say you have an open mind and I doubt that the opening is very big. The above statement by you though does show you are letting some information in other than what you want to think.



> How do you know that his intent was to intimidate students? Seems to me he is just a whack job who was out for revenge.


I see the argument against you caused you to slip back the other way. It does the same to me. This fellow on the surface looked very sane. I think he clearly was doing as he stated. In that case he is a terrorist plain and simple.

It appears these guys gain and hold grudges much longer than we Americans can comprehend. They have a totally different mindset. Is it that their society is primative, they are primative, or their religion is violent? It has to be something.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I think intent is needed to determine if it was terrorism or not, but I don't think that changes the situation much.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My gosh MT he stated his intent.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> My gosh MT he stated his intent.


You are absolutely right. It has been a long day. somehow I'm separating the intended result and the reasoning. I quit for the night.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

What?


----------

